# My twin turbo 200sx



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

See 2 turbo's.......

Been a while since I posted an update on things so here it is. I am upgrading the turbo setup to the GT28RS and the fuel setup to the following: COBRA MAF, 50lb MSD injectors, JGY Fuel Rail, and a new JWT ECU program for these upgrades. I will be working with JWT to make sure the program is right as this has not been done before. 

I had to change the position of the WG bracket in order to clock the turbo so it points downward to make the ic piping shorter. You can see the IC pipie in the pic and how it will have to be modified to work. If anyone has the original HS turbo kit and wants to upgrade turbo's, pay attention.... Oh and I have already confirmed that the downpipe is going to work with a very minor modification. One of the bolt holes has to be slotted to allow it to align correctly.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

HAHA, DA FUNNY MAN!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Ha ha had me hoin by the title. Cant wait to see what that is going to get you on the dyno. I thought I read that Mike Saiki was going to do that stuff with Jwt


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> See 2 turbo's.......
> 
> Been a while since I posted an update on things so here it is. I am upgrading the turbo setup to the GT28RS and the fuel setup to the following: COBRA MAF, 50lb MSD injectors, JGY Fuel Rail, and a new JWT ECU program for these upgrades. I will be working with JWT to make sure the program is right as this has not been done before.
> 
> I had to change the position of the WG bracket in order to clock the turbo so it points downward to make the ic piping shorter. You can see the IC pipie in the pic and how it will have to be modified to work. If anyone has the original HS turbo kit and wants to upgrade turbo's, pay attention.... Oh and I have already confirmed that the downpipe is going to work with a very minor modification. One of the bolt holes has to be slotted to allow it to align correctly.


Looks like it's coming along wes :thumbup:, keep us updated on your progress. Not sure if you are still running the stock fans or not, but you'll probably need at least 1 slim fan in order to get everything to fit.
I'd take some pictures of the turbo -> IC piping on my HS kit, but the pipes don't fit well at all so I doubt it'd be much help.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Looks like it's coming along wes :thumbup:, keep us updated on your progress. Not sure if you are still running the stock fans or not, but you'll probably need at least 1 slim fan in order to get everything to fit.
> I'd take some pictures of the turbo -> IC piping on my HS kit, but the pipes don't fit well at all so I doubt it'd be much help.


Actually I am interested in detailed pics. of the turbo outlet pipe. I was thinking of using a 45 or 90 degree coupler out to connect to the pipe but have not decided yet. I am curious to see how HS did it. I am going with a KOYO radiator and will be doing pusher fans mountedin front of the radiator. 

Mike Saiki was going to do it, but last I heard not everything was in line to develop the program.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Actually I am interested in detailed pics. of the turbo outlet pipe. I was thinking of using a 45 or 90 degree coupler out to connect to the pipe but have not decided yet. I am curious to see how HS did it. I am going with a KOYO radiator and will be doing pusher fans mountedin front of the radiator.
> 
> Mike Saiki was going to do it, but last I heard not everything was in line to develop the program.


I can probably take some pics this weekend of the piping. The way HS did it is a straight coupler -> pipe bent twords the passenger side of the car -> U pipe that connects to the intercooler. It's more complicated than that, but thats the general setup.
A 45 or 90 degree coupler is probably a better way to go. There isn't much room between the turbo, crossmember and motor mount with the turbo clocked that way. The HS pipe has little to no clearance with the crossmember and it would vibrate sometimes before I put some rubber in between the two.
Sounds like a great cooling setup, should give you plenty of room and excellent cooling.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

aminidab said:


> I can probably take some pics this weekend of the piping. The way HS did it is a straight coupler -> pipe bent twords the passenger side of the car -> U pipe that connects to the intercooler. It's more complicated than that, but thats the general setup.
> A 45 or 90 degree coupler is probably a better way to go. There isn't much room between the turbo, crossmember and motor mount with the turbo clocked that way. The HS pipe has little to no clearance with the crossmember and it would vibrate sometimes before I put some rubber in between the two.
> Sounds like a great cooling setup, should give you plenty of room and excellent cooling.


Pics. would definately be cool. I measured the angle out of the compressor to get the piping in line with the existing IC pipe and it is 65 degrees so it's right in between those couplers. I may have to cut a pipe to the correct angle and have it welded to the eisting pipe, that way it would be one piece from outlet to IC inlet. Another option is that RRE sells cast aluminum elbow's that are VERY tight radius bends that would give me plenty of room.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

wes said:


> Been a while since I posted an update on things so here it is. I am upgrading the turbo setup to the GT28RS and the fuel setup to the following: COBRA MAF, 50lb MSD injectors, JGY Fuel Rail, and a new JWT ECU program for these upgrades. I will be working with JWT to make sure the program is right as this has not been done before.


Sounds exactly like the set-up in my car now, except with a T28 in place of the potato. The GT28RS is in my future upgrade plans since I can keep virtually everything I have already and just drop it in. This should be an interesting set-up for a 1.6. Definitely going to keep an eye on this for sure. The more pics the merrier. Good luck with the upgrade.

(If you blow the motor, I'll buy the potato.   )


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Looking nice Wes... keep up the good work.!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Sounds exactly like the set-up in my car now, except with a T28 in place of the potato. The GT28RS is in my future upgrade plans since I can keep virtually everything I have already and just drop it in. This should be an interesting set-up for a 1.6. Definitely going to keep an eye on this for sure. The more pics the merrier. Good luck with the upgrade.
> 
> (If you blow the motor, I'll buy the potato.   )


Thanks for the words. If I blow the motor I'm building the bottom end.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow if you built the bottom. I think we would see nasty nubers from that thing...:0 Keep it up


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

:cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

how much is it going to help over just one turbo with the GA16?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> how much is it going to help over just one turbo with the GA16?


It was a joke actually. I am switching from a standard T28 to the new GT28RS turbo.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

awww damn. I got my hopes up for nothing.

Sorry for the mis-understanding


----------

